# All chrome lowrider bike & trailer



## kronix503 (Jan 5, 2007)

Im offering an $800.00 lowrider bike with a $400.00 trailer for $800 cash or local check. 

The trailer now has a 12in. woofer on the back, two 10in. woofers on the sides, and two 6in. three way speakers on the sides. the power source is a 12volt car battery with a power converter and 120volt sound system. 

In the pics below i have the bike before i put the spinners on it and current pics. 
(the top pic is current)

call or e-mail 

(360)882-2511 ask for Eli 

[email protected] 

myspace.com/kronix503


----------



## bandido (Jan 6, 2007)

is it a schwinn?


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

no


----------



## bandido (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jan 5 2007, 10:11 PM~6915712
> *no
> *


o


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

oh........ wow. what a deal.


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jan 6 2007, 04:51 AM~6917766
> *oh........ wow.    what a deal.
> *


lol


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

WE GOT US ANOTHER NEWBIE HERE. :biggrin:


----------



## kronix503 (Jan 5, 2007)

someone knows a newbie


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

u aint gettin 800 for that shit.. better drop it down to 400.. maybe it will sale


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 6 2007, 07:23 PM~6920824
> *u aint gettin 800 for that shit.. better drop it down to 400.. maybe it will sale
> *


IM SAYING 300-350


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 6 2007, 05:39 PM~6920907
> *IM SAYING 300-350
> *


I SECOND THAT.


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bandido_@Jan 6 2007, 01:05 AM~6915673
> *is it a schwinn?
> *


yup.... your retarded


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## kronix503 (Jan 5, 2007)

i dropped 800 on the bike. not my fault your broke as hell, money aint shit


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kronix503_@Jan 7 2007, 12:19 AM~6922943
> *i dropped 800 on the bike. not my fault your broke as hell, money aint shit
> *


na its not like that, see what it i, is its hard easy to but a bike but realy hard to sell for what you bought it for


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

BRO UR NOT GOIN TO GET WAT U PUTIN THOS BIKES R CHRRP TO GET NRE WIT MORE SHIT THEN U GOT


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kronix503_@Jan 6 2007, 10:19 PM~6922943
> *i dropped 800 on the bike. not my fault your broke as hell, money aint shit
> *


wow 800 on a chrome bike..
bike gots rust anyways....
alot of people here go the money.. but they arent stupid enuff to just buy anything...

if money aint shit.. why u selling it


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:rofl: SIC :burn:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 6 2007, 04:39 PM~6920907
> *IM SAYING 300-350
> *


SOLD TO ME IM TRADING HIM A BIG BAG OF KOOL-AID. :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:rofl: AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

you know that stereo is stolen.


----------



## kronix503 (Jan 5, 2007)

im not in it for the money, i actually had it on for 550, im just seeing what peoples think, and there isnt a spot of rust on it.


----------



## huggybear! (Jan 7, 2007)

:0 ill buy it for 800! you pay shipping ! :biggrin:


----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 6 2007, 11:48 PM~6923602
> *SOLD TO ME IM TRADING HIM A BIG BAG OF dope. :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------

